# Canon EOS 1000D



## richfearless (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

My dad bought a EOS 1000D camera a few years ago. He used to have a large range of Canon lenses, bodies, etc and used to thrall in using his camera's capturing our childhood days.
Canon EOS 1000D - EOS Digital SLR Cameras - Canon UK

Last week i bought my dad a 70-200mm telephoto lens which I have yet to give him. But I was hoping to fill the camera bag with some shooting resources for people who are not so adept at shooting with digital camera's.

I think he learns the best at watching someone doing it. So if you can recommend video tutorials that would be helpful.
Or if you can tell me what I should be looking for in video tutorials that would also be helpful. I believe not all the EOS range are similar and don't want to teach him about features he doesn't have at his disposal 

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Actually, a lot of the bells & whistles on these camera are just extras.  The camera still uses three main elements to control exposure; shutter speed, ISO & Aperture.  So if he knew how to control these things back in the film days, it's pretty much the same now...it's just a matter of figuring out how to control them on the camera...and that's all in the manual.

I've been hearing good things about this book (set) Scott Kelby&#39;s Digital Photography Boxed Set, Volumes 1, 2, and 3: Amazon.ca: Scott Kelby: Books


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2012)

Kelby's books are a great introduction to photography, esp for anyone with very limited to no actual experience of photography - or those who are just getting started moving out of the auto/green box mode. If your father has mostly never moved out of the green box the Kelby books should be an ideal option to start with - if he's a bit more experienced I would think they could be a bit below him (I've only read the first and if he knows a bit of what he's doing he'll fast outgrow or already have outgrown teh first book).

Youtube can be a bit hit or miss with tutorials - I generally find its good for getting some specific tips on setups or effects and a little less good with generalist advice (I tend to find that generalist advice is a bit too simplistic and general to actually contain any meat on the videos to really build with - that stuff you tend to get a bit more in books or produced video guides (most of which cost)).

If he's got a specific subject area of interest that can help a lot with finding some interesting tutorials and give you something to search with.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 4, 2012)

Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson is also worth a look. Its detailed yet simply put. The 70-200 lens will be great on the 1000d. Nice present


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd buy him a couple of months of Kelby On-line! Worth it's price twice over!


----------

